# Breaking Down His Walls



## mommaof3 (Jul 29, 2010)

My husband and I have been going strong for 3 years. He has always been a funny, charming guy. We could talk for hours about anything. Lately, it hasn't been that way. He rarely talks to me.. only when I ask a casual question.. and repeat it b/c he didn't hear me the first time. He comes home from work and plays on the computer til all hours of the night. He sleeps until it's time to go to work. He tries to avoid any sort of conversation with me, our kids, his family, and the world really.. I have tried several attempts to talk to him or try to get him motivated to do something. Even the bedroom has become a stranger for love.. which is defiantly not usual. But he doesn't want to do anything. 

I have dealt with depression all my life.. and I look at him and I can see it. It just kills me. I've gone over in my mind a million times what I could be doing and I've tried everything I could think of. Help please.. I want my husband back.


----------



## Diamondsrbff (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't have any advice for you but I'm in the same boat...my husband off 22 yrs has informed me that he wants a separation. He claims it's not a Midlife crisis, another women, depression or wanting to be a bachelor again. 

I feel it's totally depression he sleeps all the time...even after sleeping a full nights sleep he can come home and sit on the couch and be out for like 2 hours and then go to bed no problem, he spends hours on the computer even though that is what he does all day at work...he is so self absorbed that he doesn't notice when one of our kids comes in the room sharing something they are excited about...

It's driving me crazy I don't know how to get him to realize that he needs help..he doesn't believe in therapist, counselors or psychiatrist. He thinks they can't possible tell him what he is feeling or should be feeling. 

Good luck wiith everything I hope you find answers maybe some will help me as well.


----------



## mommaof3 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I do hope that everything works out for you. It's horrible seeing someone you love go through that. And it effects everyone around them, too. The only advice that I've gotten from a friend was "Give it time and he'll come around". But when you spend just one day watching someone you love be that way.. it can seem like a year. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## alilbitkismet (Aug 28, 2010)

Diamondsrbff said:


> he doesn't believe in therapist, counselors or psychiatrist. He thinks they can't possible tell him what he is feeling or should be feeling.


My husband is the same way and it is MADDENING!! So many times I've thought if he'd just talk to someone about his problems it would help him. But he's totally distrustful of counselors (and other people in general).


----------

